# Fly Rod



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.coloradofishing.net/index.htm​​
You can get a real decent setup a the Chinese flee market (Walmart).............I have as fly rods as I do guns...ya I know, that's just crazy.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Watch a how to video. It will help you out a lot with the casting. That, or you can spend a lot of money of flies.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

another sport you could sink a thousand bucks into.....still end up with something you don't like. are you fishing streams with a lot of trees, over hanging brush or will you be in more open areas for casting as the length of your rod will come into play on how well you can present the fly in tight spots?

wally world, bass pro, or cabela's you can catch decent combos on sale. here in Florida I use a Bass Pro White River Dog Wood Canyon 8'6" in 5 weight about 80 bucks, the reel B.P. something it came with line,and backing 50 bucks. going to PA. VERY SOON, might have to pick up a 6/7 footer for those tight streams.

with so many choices for flies and streamers....go small and work up, some production flies are the right color/look but so freeking big in the hook the fish want nothing to do with them.

sorry for the ramble....no extra rods here, if you borrow a crappy rod you will surely not enjoy it. pick up a few and feel the spine as you whip it, if it feels good you have something to start with.

here is a Snakehead with my rig, and a few little things for the frekazoid fish down here. tossed out aquarium fish are awesome sport...

good luck post pics of the new rig!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

disclaimer that is not my bass pro reel.....my old Trout reel Pfueger Medalist


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am no expert for sure !! but I do love fly fishing. I would go to Walmart as Mike suggested. Most rods they have are 5wt and should do fine. and like jimmy stated the type of fishing will designate anything you will need to change. I use a bamboo rod that I cut down and sanded down to a 3wt for the small streams here in the mountains, it took me a long time and plenty of measuring with weights to get it there, but now I have a custom rod that is perfect for the small streams. I also have a fly that is very easy to tie and usually catch 90% of my fish on. I have fished beside other guys and when they ask what I am using, I show them and they usually say, You F...... liar, LOL but it is the fly I use !!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

check this link out if you think you are going to get serious about fly fishing, lol

http://www.bigskyfishing.com/fly-fishing-articles/how-select-fly-rod.php


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd try to find someone experienced who's willing to give some hands-on help.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

last I checked wallyworld had a cortland combo for about 80 bucks. it is a 5'6 weight , 8 1/2 foot.comes with reel and line. not top of the line but it is descent set for a beginner . in fact I still use mine from time to time, when fishing mtn lakes or overgrown creeks.

don't know what your gonna be fishing for but if fishing trout streams here are a few goto flys that work well anywhere. wolfs, mosquitoes, adams ,coachman, ants ,blackgnats and think small, bigger is not better.with those few flies , if the fish are biting, you should be able to catch one.oh, I usually use a 4x leader with that setup

eventually if you like fly fishing you will probably want to upgrade but that setup will get you started.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

spot on Guy's, it doesn't take much gear to get started for a little cash out you'll have a dandy set up.

PW, nice on the homemade bamboo, thinking about making a few dipping sticks for the small streams/creeks myself, there is no better way to enjoy the day!!!

it ain't the pretty flies that consistently put fish in the creel, usually the one unraveling and looking all sideways will get em!


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Sierra trading post!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Fishshoot said:


> Sierra trading post!


just can't bring myself to shop there .to many granolas.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't have much to say on what rod to get. I have a St. Croix that was a gift. The rod works great, I love it. Couldn't tell ya what brand of reel I have. I wish I had one of the old time automatic reels that my dad taught me to fish with. I got so used to using those and then it got to where I couldn't find them anymore. I have a couple of old ones that I should check into seeing what it would take to rebuild em.

But if you get into fly fishing Short, I think a person really enjoys it.
I'm not an proficient fly fisherman by no means, but there's nothing like fishing a high mountain stream and catching a mess of brookies and putting them on the skillet.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan. I have never fly fished myself but would sure like to try sometime. Problem I have is a serious lack of streams that have fish in them in North Dakota. Good luck and post some pics of your first catch.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good deal, standing by for pics of the new gear.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, waiting to see the new gear 1


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

while we wait how about a few pics of that handmade bamboo and the fly that couldn't catch a rock...ha ha, just saying!

going to pick up a Pa. non resident "few day" fishing license, my Cousin has a stocked Trout Stream in his backyard. will be moved in two weeks hope to catch Turkey Season, and a few Mushrooms as well!!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

yes Sir even in the middle of the city, I call it urban fishing just cast to the right of that shopping cart "tossed in the water" when ya hook em try to lead em away from the stolen bicycle.....no joke!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Peacock bass - Hmmmm good eating.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Mr. Hassell, show the gentleman what can be caught in a day when you mess with predator fish....old memories of stringers and Trucks.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, here is a pic of the fly rod I built from an old bamboo 8"6" rod. The butt section is 14-1/2" and the middle section is 33" and the tip section where I did most of the sanding to bring it down to a 3wt is 28-1/2" long. Total length of rod when together is 6"3". I stripped the old rod down and cut it then put all new guides on it. Made my own jig to wrap the thread, nothing fancy but the whole thing works, Reel is an old Martin. The top section in the pic is of original spare tip section, I think it is around 7wt.









Here is a pic of the fly I use most and a pic of the magazine I found out about it in1986. Second pic are some flies I tie also.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice Build that rod is awesome, hey....those flies look like salmon eggs nice work, but its a dry fly, it presents itself well!!!! and your cricket, spider, stonefly, looking floaters...very cool. PW, I am trying like crazy to flip the page on that magazine so I can finish the last sentence....I fished the Yellow Breeches in the early 80's it was a huge stretch 33 some miles if I remember and Trout were everywhere.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking outfit PW, thanks for sharing.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are a few pics to show how the little hoppers work


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

thank you for posting those shots!!!

the bug stuck in the 4lb brownie looks like and angry horse fly, nice work PW


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I havent been flyfishing in a couple years, now this thread has started me wanting to go !! The pics are of some of the better trout in size, I mostly catch small ones 6 to 10 inches. But when I do get a good one it makes all the trips and sore legs worth it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like you found a really good deal !!! I would buy every fly rod/reel I could get for that price. Is the rod fiberglass or graphite ?


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Short, nice work on the yard sale.....sounds like you found the holy grail of reels, must have gone through 3 or 4 of them when younger, try not to overwind the spring. when you strip line you are working the spring tighter. there should be a release on the side to let off some of that spring tension once and awhile.

the flies I am messing with now are for the Bluegill, Oscars, and junk fish from aquariums size 14 hook.....one or two of my streamers work well size 10/8 hook on the peacock and large mouth bass. by no means am I a professional fly fisherman or tie pretty flies, when I get settled from moving in a few weeks I'd be glad to send you a few to try.

PW, Big Trout are special indeed x2 on catching 6/10's.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Short said:


> Well my Redington purchase might still happen. But I picked up an old fly rod from a yard sale today. It's a Fisherman's Choice Medium Action Fly Rod and a Martin 81 automatic reel with some line for $10. I don't know anything about the rod because I can't find anything on the net about it. The reel from what I read is sought after. This reel is in like new condition. The rod is older but looks new. For $10, I thought it's a good investment for just starting out. Now I need to buy some flies and other goods and head to the water's edge.


As far as I know Fisherman's Choice is a general name for custom built rods..........and yes, the reel is highly collectible. Post a picture of the rod reel section and a closeup of a guide wrap and Might be able to find out more.


----------

